
Ocean Plastics Cleanup Device Hits a Setback - shaklee3
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/05/682532583/an-engineering-wunderkinds-ocean-plastics-cleanup-device-hits-a-setback
======
flatfilefan
Why not placing it in front of a major river mouth? Isn’t it where most of
plastics enters the oceans?

